# Predapro troll weight



## SLB (Jul 8, 2010)

Has anyone tried them? these things look amazing, just bought one, but have not swam it yet. Be good to hear from someone who has
http://www.predapro.com/


----------



## koich (Jul 25, 2007)

I have never done that style of fishing before, but wow, that thing looks neat.


----------



## DennisT (Jan 2, 2012)

I have two - a big and small .

Courtesy of Safa - he has more success with his though .

Bait swims great with them ...


----------



## Bigdyl (Feb 13, 2012)

Where do u get them from Dennis? they look pretty good


----------



## DennisT (Jan 2, 2012)

Clive bought a few online - took a few months to get here though ...


----------



## killer (Dec 22, 2010)

Just another thing to spend your hard earned on sheeeeee!

Killer.


----------



## paulo (Nov 1, 2007)

Thanks for the post. I grabbed a couple. They look the goods and not too pricey. Anyone selling them in Aus I wonder?


----------



## Safa (Aug 4, 2006)

Cant get them here as far as I know ,I'm expecting the new modified ones shortly as I had a discussion with Clayton from predapro on some changes I think would be a good idea and they will now be made in chrome as far as I know,ill keep you updated.
They the best bait swimmer I've used due to the fact it does not matter how fast or slow you paddle you always know your bait will swim well ,there are no belly blow outs,in saying that i have only caught about 4 fish on them but then again I was getting nothing much to talk about on any rig.


----------



## Safa (Aug 4, 2006)

Chris I've had them a couple of months now but fishing has been slow for the Pelagius so I have not given them a true test.


----------



## dru (Dec 13, 2008)

That looks great!


----------



## SLB (Jul 8, 2010)

yeah i think they are the best chin weights i've seen so far, i agree on the colour change though. but if u want them you can get them on ebay and they only take 2 weeks max to get here, just ordered the larger size and can't wait for the bigger model coming out in august clayton said. should be good on the super clear days for the more natural no skirt approach.

here is the ebay link http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/NEW-Predapro ... bfc&_uhb=1

i think they are cheap for what the are.


----------



## ryan (May 30, 2012)

Just wondering if anyone found a cheaper way to get these the price is ok for the item but 20 buxs for postage on top of 20 bucks for the lure is alot makes them nearly 40 bucks a pop id like to try the smaller sized ones


----------



## paulo (Nov 1, 2007)

I have trolled them a few times without success. More to do with where I was than the lure. They make a dead bait swim beautifully with very little rigging skill.


----------



## Marty75 (Oct 23, 2007)

Are these similar http://www.downriggershop.com.au/head-start-trolling-rigs.html

$55 for 4 rigs.

Marty


----------



## brolans (Aug 9, 2012)

I just got one myself and boy oh boy does it make a slimey swim well!!


----------



## matheolo (Jul 26, 2011)

it needs 4-5 knot speed to work well. Easy for a motor boat, not for a kayak


----------



## paulo (Nov 1, 2007)

brolans said:


> I just got one myself and boy oh boy does it make a slimey swim well!!


x2. Seems to wiggle just fine at yak speed but does go off even more when sailing.


----------



## SLB (Jul 8, 2010)

matheolo said:


> it needs 4-5 knot speed to work well. Easy for a motor boat, not for a kayak


been swimming these for awhile now and swim fine in a kayak


----------



## DennisT (Jan 2, 2012)

SLB said:


> matheolo said:
> 
> 
> > it needs 4-5 knot speed to work well. Easy for a motor boat, not for a kayak
> ...


Ditto


----------



## Paulos (Nov 7, 2012)

Haven't done too much trolling of dead baits but what's the advantage of this over slow trolling a livey? Is it purely that you are time poor or cant be bothered jigging up a few yakkas and slimeys and then managing them? I can understand if you don't have a decent bait reef near you, but a lot of you guys are fishing around Palmy etc where there are a few spots to jig them up.


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

matheolo said:


> it needs 4-5 knot speed to work well. Easy for a motor boat, not for a kayak


Hi Matheolo
We haven't heard from you for quite a while. Are you still catching big tailor, blue fish or shad (can't remember what you call them in Italy)?


----------



## Squidley (May 8, 2010)

Is that a hole for attaching the line/wire to the hook just behind the sinker?

I like the look of this, I was looking at getting some Head Starts but these seem they might be lighter and better suited to kayak trolling speeds.


----------



## Squidley (May 8, 2010)

salticrak said:


> I reckon i will stick to copperwire and a barrel sinker for now, unless you bastards start hooking heaps on this here exxy rig. I bet Nick uses them.


Copper wire with a barrel sinker on it and the two ends shoved up through the bottom middle of the head?


----------



## RhubarbTheYeti (Oct 28, 2013)

Squidley said:


> Copper wire with a barrel sinker on it and the two ends shoved up through the bottom middle of the head?


Is your partner happy with this


----------



## SLB (Jul 8, 2010)

Paulos said:


> Haven't done too much trolling of dead baits but what's the advantage of this over slow trolling a livey? Is it purely that you are time poor or cant be bothered jigging up a few yakkas and slimeys and then managing them? I can understand if you don't have a decent bait reef near you, but a lot of you guys are fishing around Palmy etc where there are a few spots to jig them up.


i always use to run livies hands down refused anything else. but once u use a few good dead baits and get good results it becomes a quick fish and can be very convenient before work or if u want to make a tide change or low light period, but mainly for me its a distance thing. i get big spanish and tuna very close to shore 25-150m and don't have to bother going to the bait reef which is further out like 1.5km and usual quieter than along the head lands where the true big ones come searching out good meals like tailor, mullet, dart and the likes. on average i hook bigger fish in close than on the reefs where there is alot of 7-15kg fish. In close they seem to be 20kg+ mostly and fight crazy! but having said this if i get 1-2kg tailor i put him out live over anything else when targeting mackerel, tuna i like a smaller livie which are hard to come by, so troll baits cover it all.


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

These Predapro's look the goods for dead baits. Could mean the difference between a donut or glory.


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

salticrak said:


> kayakone said:
> 
> 
> > These Predapro's look the goods for dead baits. Could mean the difference between a donut or glory.
> ...


Maybe a nose ring and a tat ?


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

Cheeky bastards.


----------



## matheolo (Jul 26, 2011)

DennisT said:


> SLB said:
> 
> 
> > matheolo said:
> ...


interesting!

tell me please, size of predapro, speed trolling, and bait size ;-)



kayakone said:


> Hi Matheolo
> We haven't heard from you for quite a while. Are you still catching big tailor, blue fish or shad (can't remember what you call them in Italy)?


hi mate, yes they're weed......

last summer (in Italy  )


----------



## SLB (Jul 8, 2010)

> tell me please, size of predapro, speed trolling, and bait size ;-)


size 1 35g unrigged size 2 65g unrigged i use both and want the bigger model coming out.

both i swim at about 8-10km/h pretty easy in the profisha 575 bait fish size mmm around 16-20cm slimmys/yellowtail. garfish 30cm and they swim great.

sorry for late reply but had to check for u

these also look pretty tasty and can hide the hook and wire more
http://www.downriggershop.com.au/head-s ... -rigs.html


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

I'd be interested to hear if anyone has had any luck with the head starts, I have used them but never successfully but that could be different in a different location.
With these it is good to break the back of the bait in a couple of places to make then swim better.


----------



## SLB (Jul 8, 2010)

keza said:


> I'd be interested to hear if anyone has had any luck with the head starts, I have used them but never successfully but that could be different in a different location.
> With these it is good to break the back of the bait in a couple of places to make then swim better.


i agree keza, but i break the flesh off the backbone of all my dead baits, they swim way nicer due to being softer and having more flex. i work my way up from the shoulder to the tail then bend it back and forth a few times to really losen it up, with gar u can have then swimming like snakes. but some of the pros in florida that fish gar all the time for sails and othe bill fish, tuna ect only break the flesh off the bone from the tail to lower middle section of dead bait to have it swim more natural with just the tail flicking a bit instead of the whole bait, because thats how they actually swim if u watch them underwater naturally. but doesn't seem to matter for me as i have tried both ways. maybe over there during tournament time fish get cager and more fussy so they turn to this and also use a small bean sinker under the gills/chin, looks so natural with no skirt over top.

here have a look 








few types


----------



## carnster (May 27, 2008)

Marty75 said:


> Are these similar http://www.downriggershop.com.au/head-start-trolling-rigs.html
> 
> $55 for 4 rigs.
> 
> Marty


These are gr8 rigs!


----------



## SLB (Jul 8, 2010)

> He also mentioned at the start of the season large minnows/lures working a lot better than baits but once the season progressed the baits where catching more fish and the bigger ones too, he put this down to them having every sort of lure thrown at them early and them working out what was what, fish don't get to a giant size without having some sort of brain to them.


couldn't agree more, this seems to happen in my area too. Big fish are cagey buggers and big live baits presented really well are key IMO. thats why when trolling big livies for mackerel and wahoo i don't bother with wire up front as they always smash the bait in half and i only need wire to the stinger. plus i keep my bridle hook a few inches off the front of the livies nose. but smaller dead baits need wire up front, especially for wahoo.


----------



## brolans (Aug 9, 2012)

I currently have 25 of each size in the new stainless steel, if anyone would like one send me a pm and ill sort out a price ;-)


----------

